# MS 180 vs MS 181



## (:-D (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone own either of the newer versions of these? My 018c is dead, I could rebuild it, but I think I might just set it aside for a winter project and pick up a new small saw instead. Can't go wrong with an extra saw...

Which is the better saw for light use? I want to keep the 14" 3/8LP .050 as I bought quite a few loops of woodland pro chain and an arbormax bar from bailey's a couple years back. Totally different saw with that on there and made it much more useful.


----------



## z71mike (Jul 19, 2013)

If you're gonna stay with the homeowner line, upsize to a 250. It should run good with that bar.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't think there is much difference between the 018 and 180. Isn't the 181 heavier and near the same power ? Check Stihls web site. Last I looked the ms170 was the bargain. I've run the 017 to ms 180 and like them all as long as its small wood.
No more then your 018 is worth you might try a cheap rebuild kit or I've seen new oem engines on ebay fairly reasonable.


----------



## (:-D (Jul 19, 2013)

As far as I can tell the 180 and 181 are the same size and weight, even power is the same. Cover looks different, but otherwise I can't tell. Stihl doesn't list a whole lot of info on the differences. It just says lower emissions for the 181. Is this a strato model? I don't mind lower emissions, better fuel economy, etc. Just not sure if it is any good on the homeowner saws?

Don't need a bigger saw, already have a 361 I use for the most part, this is just for trimming and cutting branches up for burning in the fire-pit when friends & family come over.


----------



## (:-D (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok, the 181 is a strato. It is about a pound heavier too. I think I am going to stick with the regular 180 then. I'm pretty sure my dealer had one on the shelf when I was in town a couple days ago. Unless someone can sell me on the 181.

I like the little saw, they do cut great if you let them work and not force it through the wood. It's nice to have a lightweight for little jobs. I also don't want to spend 400$ for a saw that will sit more than being used.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 19, 2013)

Sounds like an ms 170 will do, last I remember $179ish. Most or nearly all parts interchange with the 018 also I think. Probably another $75 for an ms181, could use that money to rebuild the 018 . If you wreck 1, u have a parts saw.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 19, 2013)

I would give the MS211 a good hard look, same weight as the 181, mo' power. Quickly too, before your dealer runs out of the discontinued non-ez2start models. I think that's a big reason why the MS181 weighs more than the old MS180 (which should be a near carbon copy of your 018).


----------



## sawfun9 (Jul 19, 2013)

The 180's have two clutch cover hold down bolts, the 181's only have one.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 19, 2013)

sawfun9 said:


> The 180's have two clutch cover hold down bolts, the 181's only have one.



True. Point! 180..... 

But.... I think the version that's currently for sale is only avalable with the tooless chain adjuster. One stud on those.

The 181 (and it's 171/211 siblings) has much better fuel economy, AV, and a vastly superior air filter.

Point! Point! Point! 181......


----------



## MCW (Jul 19, 2013)

Brushwacker said:


> Sounds like an ms 170 will do, last I remember $179ish. Most or nearly all parts interchange with the 018 also I think. Probably another $75 for an ms181, could use that money to rebuild the 018 . If you wreck 1, u have a parts saw.



Australian delivered MS170's are Chinese made. The MS171's are US made.
The MS170's are AUD$299 here and the MS171's are $349.
I'd spend the extra $50 on a strato MS171 anyday.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2013)

Take a look at the Husky 435, before you decide what to get, and the may be some good Redmax option as well.....


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 19, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Take a look at the Husky 435, before you decide what to get, and the may be some good Redmax option as well.....



You forgot to mention the best, a Echo CS400. Steve


----------



## XSKIER (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey master mech,
I too say MS211, even better if you can stihl find one without the C-BE. With such a small saw, I don't really care easy start or easy chain adjustment. I had an MS 211 for a while and really enjoyed it, however it ended up being either too small or too big for my uses. I replaced it with a MS 192 T C-E and MS 260 PRO.


----------



## bower4311 (Jul 19, 2013)

I have a 211 and hate it. Honestly, I do. Stihl's website doesn't show the regular 171 and 181 models. Only the C-BE which is terrible. I got the 211 as a gift when they had the regular 171 and 181, which I'm sure some dealers still have. They are all the SAME weight, the _regular _171,181, and 211. I chose the 211 honest, because of the power to weight. I quickly replaced it with an MS-260 that I paid $250 for in mint condition. I would agree with just getting a 250. They're great little saws. I see quite a few barely used on craigslist. I'm sure a dealer with sell you just the 250 powerhead for a discount.

Check this out...

MS-181C-BE which is the only one shown online. 

MS 181C-BE 10.1LB 31.8cc $270
MS 250 10.1LB 45.4cc $340


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2013)

bower4311 said:


> I have a 211 and hate it. Honestly, I do. Stihl's website doesn't show the regular 171 and 181 models. Only the C-BE which is terrible. I got the 211 as a gift when they had the regular 171 and 181, which I'm sure some dealers still have. They are all the SAME weight, the _regular _171,181, and 211. I chose the 211 honest, because of the power to weight. I quickly replaced it with an MS-260 that I paid $250 for in mint condition. I would agree with just getting a 250. They're great little saws. I see quite a few barely used on craigslist. I'm sure a dealer with sell you just the 250 powerhead for a discount.
> 
> Check this out...
> 
> ...



As this is about what it is (rather crappy saws), I agree.


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 19, 2013)

In the Stihl lineup I'd go with the MS250 also light and cuts good just hard to work on. Steve


----------



## bower4311 (Jul 19, 2013)

If you have any ounce of do it yourself if something happens to go wrong...just buy this saw.

I don't know if it is Stihl mount and will accept your bar, but I've read so many good things and if I didn't have a 260 I would snatch this up in a heart beat. I'm trying to convince my dad to buy it since he has a limitation with his dominant arm.


----------



## Tnshaker (Jul 19, 2013)

I have owned a ms 170 and a ms 250. They are decent homeowner saws for sure. Not everybody needs a pro saw. I have also owned the Husky 435. I am a Stihl guy mostly. However, although my 435 needed to be warm to idle correctly it was a great saw in this class. If I had to pick of the ones mentioned I would pick the 435 everytime. Lighter than a ms 250 and will out cut it by alot even though it is rated at 2.2 hp and the ms250 at 3.0 For the money the 435 is probably the best value in a saw in the homeowner class. With that being said I sold mine and picked up a MS 260 that had only one tank ran in it with for just a few bucks more. I think even most Husky guys would agree they would rather have a pro saw MS 260 for a few bucks more. I did really like my 435 though. I cut one of my 70cc saws out of a large tree that I had gotten it pinched in. I was worried the 435 would not do it but with a sharp chain it cut it free very easily. I was very impressed by the cutting speed.


----------



## Sprint60 (Jul 19, 2013)

Brushwacker said:


> I don't think there is much difference between the 018 and 180. Isn't the 181 heavier and near the same power ? Check Stihls web site. Last I looked the ms170 was the bargain. I've run the 017 to ms 180 and like them all as long as its small wood.
> No more then your 018 is worth you might try a cheap rebuild kit or I've seen new oem engines on ebay fairly reasonable.



At Christmas time one of the local hardware stores was advertising a 170 with a case, spare chain, quart of bar oil and mix oil for about $200 as I recall.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Jul 19, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> You forgot to mention the best, a Echo CS400. Steve



I agree! 100%

Yeah Troll we know.:msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2013)

stihl023/5 said:


> I agree! 100%
> 
> Yeah Troll we know.:msp_wink:



Well, I don't have any specs on that model, but if it is like the 420, it is way too heavy for the power output.


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 19, 2013)

180 vs 181......

pos vs pos......


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> 180 vs 181......
> 
> pos vs pos......



Very true!


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 19, 2013)

Tnshaker said:


> I have owned a ms 170 and a ms 250. They are decent homeowner saws for sure. Not everybody needs a pro saw. I have also owned the Husky 435. I am a Stihl guy mostly. However, although my 435 needed to be warm to idle correctly it was a great saw in this class. If I had to pick of the ones mentioned I would pick the 435 everytime. Lighter than a ms 250 and will out cut it by alot even though it is rated at 2.2 hp and the ms250 at 3.0 For the money the 435 is probably the best value in a saw in the homeowner class. With that being said I sold mine and picked up a MS 260 that had only one tank ran in it with for just a few bucks more. I think even most Husky guys would agree they would rather have a pro saw MS 260 for a few bucks more. I did really like my 435 though. I cut one of my 70cc saws out of a large tree that I had gotten it pinched in. I was worried the 435 would not do it but with a sharp chain it cut it free very easily. I was very impressed by the cutting speed.



Try opening up the muff on that 250, just worked on a older 025 with a more open muff and no 435 would out cut it. Steve


----------



## stihl023/5 (Jul 19, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> Try opening up the muff on that 250, just worked on a older 025 with a more open muff and no 435 would out cut it. Steve



What was opened up? pics?


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> Try opening up the muff on that 250, just worked on a older 025 with a more open muff and no 435 would out cut it. Steve



Surely it wouldn't - but it no doubt is much nicer to use for smaller jobs - lighter as well, if anyone cares...:msp_wink:

The 250 is a vibe monster as well, for what it was - and a PIA to work on (it really is history by now, but some may remain in the "pipeline").


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 19, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Surely it wouldn't - but it no doubt is much nicer to use for smaller jobs - lighter as well, if anyone cares...:msp_wink:
> 
> The 250 is a vibe monster as well, for what it was - and a PIA to work on (it really is history by now, but some may remain in the "pipeline").



Have to agree a PIA to work on, not a saw you want to own if you can't fix it as at $75 a hour dealer repair it's just a cheap to buy a new one. I have no trouble with the weight of a 025 250 and the vibes didn't seem bad but didn't run it too long, I'd guess the 435 would have less vibes but I think the quality is even less than a 250. WAY WAY too many refurb ones on the market Steve 
One online site is selling refurb ones for $153, I almost got tempted but resisted.


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 19, 2013)

stihl023/5 said:


> What was opened up? pics?



No pics, the 025 just had a more open muff than the 250 to start with. Same with the 026 vs the 260. Most likely the noise police (gestopo) got after the saw manufacturers. Steve


----------



## lly_duramax (Jul 19, 2013)

See if you can find a Dolmar dealer near you. I know some may say it is too heavy for it's power but very few people who do own one. I am luck enough to own both a Dolmar 420 and a 346NE Husqvarna and the 420 is noticeably lighter. Here is a vid of mine that Mastermind hopped up for me. 
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/9LbebS7nmes" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 19, 2013)

mountainlake said:


> Have to agree a PIA to work on, not a saw you want to own if you can't fix it as at $75 a hour dealer repair it's just a cheap to buy a new one. I have no trouble with the weight of a 025 250 and the vibes didn't seem bad but didn't run it too long, I'd guess the 435 would have less vibes but I think the quality is even less than a 250. WAY WAY too many refurb ones on the market Steve
> One online site is selling refurb ones for $153, I almost got tempted but resisted.



The 250 surely is a PIA to work on, even for simple tasks - and it is a vibration monster for what it is. I'd still take it over any cheaper Stihl model though - but there still are much better saws in basically the same class out there. 

They just doesn't say "Stihl" on them, the Husky 345 and 350 were much better saws, when they still were made - and there were/are more.....


----------



## 383stroker (Jul 19, 2013)

I picked up a ms180 a few months ago with a bunch of other saws. I got it not running, but after $20 in parts she a runner. I like it so much that I decided to keep it. It's a handy little saw great for small jobs trimming or pruning small trees around the yard. I use it mostly to carry with me to clear shooting lanes and break trail for trapping. As others have said keep the chain sharp and just let it feed itself through the wood. I think new they run around $180-240 depending what bar/chain you have them come with.


----------



## Brushwacker (Jul 19, 2013)

I can't speak for the 181.
018, ms 180, ms 170 I have seen quite a few used professionally in bucket trucks and they seem to hold up pretty well compared to Stihl top handles like the ms192 and 019t., very well compared to the few Husky top handles I've seen . I don't remember ever seeing professionals using Husky homeowner grades in their buckets . My Dad's ms180 or maybe its an 018 has noodled many cords of firewood and is still going strong. My experience with the little Huskies, nay. Not that reliable even though they may have a better this and that and I may get a lemon stihl sooner or later I think they are a better investment and less problems.


----------



## o8f150 (Jul 19, 2013)

just for the heck of it I am going to post my ms170,, grant it its a homeowner saw and cost 179 new but they are fun to run,,,,,

this is the one I had for a while but no longer have for reasons I won't get into


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/Sr4oqOVyjfE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

and this is the one I have now

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/axAXcmJKaZM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## mountainlake (Jul 19, 2013)

To run a 170 you really have to be patient in anything over 4" Steve


----------



## treesmith (Jul 19, 2013)

I fitted a adj (025 - walbro 215 iirc) carb and MM'd my 170 and its real nice now, with a 12" .043 it mostly feeds the chipper so that size is perfect and it cuts really really quick. it takes a beating off everyone and so far it's lasting well


----------



## (:-D (Jul 20, 2013)

My 018c has been a good saw. Used it for almost a decade with little trouble. I don't get the hate for them? I already have and use a MS361. I don't need another saw near the same weight. I'd just use the 361 then. The 018 was nice because of its low weight. Put a better chain on it and it runs right through pretty good sized wood. I used it to cut up a bunch of beech limbs after taking it down with the 361. 10" limbs and the 018 didn't care.

I know everyone like a bigger more powerful saw, but I already have one. I don't know jack about husky saws. The stihl dealer here sells them too. I just want a lightweight smaller saw. Why stihl can't make a pro version is beyond me. It would be nice though.


----------



## pcrevelli (Jul 20, 2013)

(:-D said:


> My 018c has been a good saw. Used it for almost a decade with little trouble. I don't get the hate for them? I already have and use a MS361. I don't need another saw near the same weight. I'd just use the 361 then. The 018 was nice because of its low weight. Put a better chain on it and it runs right through pretty good sized wood. I used it to cut up a bunch of beech limbs after taking it down with the 361. 10" limbs and the 018 didn't care.
> 
> I know everyone like a bigger more powerful saw, but I already have one. I don't know jack about husky saws. The stihl dealer here sells them too. I just want a lightweight smaller saw. Why stihl can't make a pro version is beyond me. It would be nice though.



Stihl does make one, it just costs too much.


----------

